# Mirage Ii



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

How many Mirage II did O&W produce? Is this model discontinued?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have no idea how many were made I do not think this one is available any more but I can ask if you want one.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have no idea how many were made I do not think this one is available any more but I can ask if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already got one, I bought it from you ages ago, long before I became a member of the forum!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you want me to find out how many were made ?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> Do you want me to find out how many were made ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could, that would be great, cheers mate


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll find out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr. Wajs says he thinks he made 500 pieces.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> Mr. Wajs says he thinks he made 500 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 500, a limited production indeed.

Are the Mirage cases old Breitling ones?

You're a star Roy!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Are the Mirage cases old Breitling ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I do not think so. There was some talk of them being Sinn cases but I do not know who's they were.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Sinn, interesting! thank's Roy


----------

